
400Gbps: Winter of Whopping Weekend DDoS Attacks - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/a-winter-of-400gbps-weekend-ddos-attacks/
======
sofaofthedamned
What is the breakdown of the attack types I wonder? Is it NTP and DNS
multiplication?

